# The Annunaki were the creators of humankind



## Artfuldodger (Aug 2, 2012)

I guess this could be considered another Faith. There is a belief held by some that humans were bred to mine gold for aliens from another planet. Two people I work with believe this. I work at a mental hospital.
I found this reply:
Genesis 1:26 states "Then God said, "Let US (Annunaki) make man in OUR image, in OUR likeness, and let them rule over the fish of the sea and the birds of the air, over the livestock, over all the earth, and over all the creatures that move along the ground."

We humans were created by being hybridized with earth-dwelling hominids and the Annunaki (aka Fallen Angels) - that's why we share genetics with apes - but only on the mothers side. Our fathers are Annunaki. They began breeding us as slaves in Sumeria (the Garden of Eden) to mine and hoard gold for them, the first perfect pair being our Adam and Eve (not the only - just the first).

The Human Genome Project is searching for us humans (hominid-Annunaki hybrids) that are most like our perfect parents from Nibiru, which would be the Africans. That's why scientists say we're all originally from there. That's where the Annunaki landed on earth - the Holy or Mother Land - and began human life as we know it. Some courtships resulted in Nephilim. Humans were never primitive, and our highly advanced ancient civilizations prove that. There are ancient Sumerian text to verify all this, as well as the book of Enoch, which was banned from the bible to hide from us, the truth!

The Annunaki were the creators of humankind, and God was their creator, and that of the universe. It was written. The truth was voted out of the bible by the Council of Nicaea, and being hidden by the Vatican, and their varying interlinking power circles of the 'Illuminati'. All these wars intent are probably over domination of the Holy Land which holds the truth to much of our history!! - Being that we are the offspring of creations of creations of God doesn't make us any less His children!


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 2, 2012)

Be careful. You may know too much. Video of UFO's this morning on local Lubbock TV.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Soooooooooo,,,,,,,,,,,, Obama really IS an illegal alien!!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2012)

what religion is this?  That is some wild thinking.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Soooooooooo,,,,,,,,,,,, Obama really IS an illegal alien!!!



we already knew that.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 2, 2012)

Not so wild. Stories of Annunaki settlements in the Southwest US by the Pueblo Indians. Noted for their advanced pottery. And precious stones and gold.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2012)

Well, there's certainly some interesting reading out there on the subject.

http://andromida.hubpages.com/hub/annunaki


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 2, 2012)

Now i'm worried about the Illuminati. I never knew they were connected to the Annunaki.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 2, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I guess this could be considered another Faith. There is a belief held by some that humans were bred to mine gold for aliens from another planet. Two people I work with believe this. I work at a mental hospital.
> I found this reply:
> Genesis 1:26 states "Then God said, "Let US (Annunaki) make man in OUR image, in OUR likeness, and let them rule over the fish of the sea and the birds of the air, over the livestock, over all the earth, and over all the creatures that move along the ground."
> 
> ...



Did you see _Prometheus_?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 3, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Did you see _Prometheus_?



No, I haven't seen it. Does it touch on this subject?


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 3, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> No, I haven't seen it. Does it touch on this subject?



It's a prequel to _Alien_ and deals with human origins.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 3, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> It's a prequel to _Alien_ and deals with human origins.



Is it still in theaters?  I have been wanting to see it, but haven't seen it on the ppv list yet.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 3, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> Is it still in theaters?  I have been wanting to see it, but haven't seen it on the ppv list yet.



I checked Yahoo Movies, and they showed it playing here:

Regal Hollywood Stadium 24 @ North I-85

It may be playing elsewhere.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 7, 2013)

Remember the Brain s like a computer , whatever you feed it it will spewed out , "garbage in garbage out"Sound doctrine in , sound doctrine out"


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 7, 2013)

And thus the cunundrum.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 12, 2013)

So the annunaki created a chicken first or an egg ?


----------



## kc65 (Feb 12, 2013)

```

```



Artfuldodger said:


> I guess this could be considered another Faith. There is a belief held by some that humans were bred to mine gold for aliens from another planet. Two people I work with believe this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop right there...


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 13, 2013)

kc65 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Stop right there...



And those two believers are doctors! Sometimes it rubs off!


----------



## Mars (Aug 2, 2013)

Very interesting stuff here. Have you seen the Nephilim skeleton pics?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 2, 2013)

From this Bible believers site:

A common belief which we share is that the "sons of 
God" who did marry the "daughters of men" were fallen angels.
(They were not Annunaki)

Why did God send the judgment of the Flood in the days of Noah? The strange events recorded in Genesis 6 were understood by the ancient rabbinical sources, as well as the Septuagint translators, as referring to fallen angels procreating weird hybrid offspring with human women-known as the Nephilim. This was far more than simply a historical issue, the unique events leading to the Flood are a prerequisite to understanding the prophetic implications of our Lord's predictions regarding His Second Coming.

http://bibleprobe.com/nephilim.htm


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 19, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I work at a mental hospital.



There you go.  Ockham's razor at work.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 19, 2013)

Is that theory just as plausible (or crazy) as what the mainstream monotheistic religions believe?  I think so.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> There you go.  Ockham's razor at work.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 19, 2013)

swampstalker24 said:


> Is that theory just as plausible (or crazy) as what the mainstream monotheistic religions believe?  I think so.



Uhhhhhhh? ahhhhhhhhhh? Hummmmmm?   NO!


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 19, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Uhhhhhhh? ahhhhhhhhhh? Hummmmmm?   NO!



So, why not then?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 21, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> There you go.  Ockham's razor at work.



It was mentioned because  the field of psychology is sometimes closely related to religion. In other words, some of them think differently than some lesser of us educated people.
It would be similar to someone in the Anthropology field being more interested in the Nephilim than a shop full of maintenance mechanics.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 21, 2013)

swampstalker24 said:


> Is that theory just as plausible (or crazy) as what the mainstream monotheistic religions believe?  I think so.



It's just as plausible as the mainstream science belief that a rainbow has something to do with the reflection of light in water droplets.
We mainstream Christians know better than to mix religion with science. 
To us the rainbow is a sign the Earth will never be flooded again.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> It's just as plausible as the mainstream science belief that a rainbow has something to do with the reflection of light in water droplets.
> We mainstream Christians no better than to mix religion with science.
> To us the rainbow is a sign the Earth will never be flooded again.



Refraction, not reflection.

Can't tell if you are being serious or not.  Try using a smilie nex time.  

Still waiting on Semper to explain why the Story of the Annunaki is any less believable than the stories in the bible.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2013)

swampstalker24 said:


> Can't tell if you are being serious or not.  Try using a smilie nex time.
> 
> .


Genesis 9:8-17

<sup class="versenum">8 </sup>Then God said to Noah and to his sons with him: <sup class="versenum">9 </sup>“I now establish my covenant with you and with your descendants after you <sup class="versenum">10 </sup>and  with every living creature that was with you—the birds, the livestock  and all the wild animals, all those that came out of the ark with  you—every living creature on earth. <sup class="versenum">11 </sup>I establish my covenant with you: Never again will all life be destroyed by the waters of a flood; never again will there be a flood to destroy the earth.”
 <sup class="versenum">12 </sup>And God said, “This is the sign of the covenant I am making between me and you and every living creature with you, a covenant for all generations to come: <sup class="versenum">13 </sup>*I have set my rainbow in the clouds, and it will be the sign of the covenant between me and the earth*. <sup class="versenum">14 </sup>Whenever I bring clouds over the earth and the rainbow appears in the clouds, <sup class="versenum">15 </sup>I will remember my covenant between me and you and all living creatures of every kind. Never again will the waters become a flood to destroy all life. <sup class="versenum">16 </sup>*Whenever the rainbow appears in the clouds, I will see it and remember the everlasting covenant between God and all living creatures of every kind on the earth.”*
 <sup class="versenum">17 </sup>So God said to Noah, “This is the sign of the covenant I have established between me and all life on the earth.”


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Genesis 9:8-17
> 
> <sup class="versenum">8 </sup>Then God said to Noah and to his sons with him: <sup class="versenum">9 </sup>“I now establish my covenant with you and with your descendants after you <sup class="versenum">10 </sup>and  with every living creature that was with you—the birds, the livestock  and all the wild animals, all those that came out of the ark with  you—every living creature on earth. <sup class="versenum">11 </sup>I establish my covenant with you: Never again will all life be destroyed by the waters of a flood; never again will there be a flood to destroy the earth.”
> <sup class="versenum">12 </sup>And God said, “This is the sign of the covenant I am making between me and you and every living creature with you, a covenant for all generations to come: <sup class="versenum">13 </sup>*I have set my rainbow in the clouds, and it will be the sign of the covenant between me and the earth*. <sup class="versenum">14 </sup>Whenever I bring clouds over the earth and the rainbow appears in the clouds, <sup class="versenum">15 </sup>I will remember my covenant between me and you and all living creatures of every kind. Never again will the waters become a flood to destroy all life. <sup class="versenum">16 </sup>*Whenever the rainbow appears in the clouds, I will see it and remember the everlasting covenant between God and all living creatures of every kind on the earth.”*
> <sup class="versenum">17 </sup>So God said to Noah, “This is the sign of the covenant I have established between me and all life on the earth.”



So was that covenant broke during the tsunami in Indonesia and again in Japan, and the countless other floods that have taken so many lives over the years?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2013)

swampstalker24 said:


> So was that covenant broke during the tsunami in Indonesia and again in Japan, and the countless other floods that have taken so many lives over the years?


Was the entire earth destroyed during those tsunami's?


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was the entire earth destroyed during those tsunami's?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 22, 2013)

swampstalker24 said:


> Refraction, not reflection.
> 
> Can't tell if you are being serious or not.  Try using a smilie nex time.
> 
> Still waiting on Semper to explain why the Story of the Annunaki is any less believable than the stories in the bible.




rain·bow
 [reyn-boh] Show IPA 

noun 
1. 
a bow or arc of prismatic colors appearing in the heavens opposite the sun and caused by the refraction and REFLECTION of the sun's rays in drops of rain.

I'm asking if we can have a scientific & Biblical explanation and yes I'm serious.


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 22, 2013)

i call it deism

my mixture of some christian writings,and the evolution-alien theory


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 23, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> i call it deism
> 
> my mixture of some christian writings,and the evolution-alien theory



I call it science coexisting with Christianity thus my rainbow explanation. I realize creation is from God. I don't have a problem explaining where babies come from scientifically. 
We now know from science the world isn't flat, the sun doesn't go up and down, and we don't use our heart for mental decisions. Most Christians don't have a problem with some scientific explanations just some that they don't understand.
Genesis 1:7 And God made the firmament, and divided the waters which were under the firmament from the waters which were above the firmament: and it was so.
I'm sure if someone explained that verse scientifically, we would be OK with it. 

I'm not even saying the Annunaki is the explanation for the Nephilim but it could be.


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 23, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I call it science coexisting with Christianity thus my rainbow explanation. I realize creation is from God. I don't have a problem explaining where babies come from scientifically.
> We now know from science the world isn't flat, the sun doesn't go up and down, and we don't use our heart for mental decisions. Most Christians don't have a problem with some scientific explanations just some that they don't understand.
> I'm not even saying the Annunaki is the explanation for the Nephilim but it could be.




people call me crazy for believing this ,for what i know in the bible and science coexisting


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 23, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> people call me crazy for believing this ,for what i know in the bible and science coexisting



They call me crazy for just my religious beliefs even before I throw in Science. Have you ever wondered if the Ark of the Covenant could be a giant battery generating enough power to kill whoever touches it?


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 24, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> They call me crazy for just my religious beliefs even before I throw in Science. Have you ever wondered if the Ark of the Covenant could be a giant battery generating enough power to kill whoever touches it?



i thought it might have been something radioactive


----------



## piratebob64 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have heard it said that the Black man was the original inhabitants and when the ananki landed they chose to "engineer" a more managble species with intelligence close to theirs,  in the lab area know as eden.  Eden was destroyed  when their children/ engineer products revolted against them! I am enthralled and love this  and this what drives  me away from religion and its zelots.  There is way to much PROFF to back up every claim unless your a christian thenits the devil ne dun all that stuff to mislead us from the rightus path Jesus!  Just like the Dinos. they did not die out 1. what ever billion years ago, they were hunted to extection by humans. 



Artfuldodger said:


> I guess this could be considered another Faith. There is a belief held by some that humans were bred to mine gold for aliens from another planet. Two people I work with believe this. I work at a mental hospital.
> I found this reply:
> Genesis 1:26 states "Then God said, "Let US (Annunaki) make man in OUR image, in OUR likeness, and let them rule over the fish of the sea and the birds of the air, over the livestock, over all the earth, and over all the creatures that move along the ground."
> 
> ...


----------



## swampstalker24 (Sep 5, 2013)

piratebob64 said:


> I have heard it said that the Black man was the original inhabitants and when the ananki landed they chose to "engineer" a more managble species with intelligence close to theirs,  in the lab area know as eden.  Eden was destroyed  when their children/ engineer products revolted against them! I am enthralled and love this  and this what drives  me away from religion and its zelots.  There is way to much PROFF to back up every claim unless your a christian thenits the devil ne dun all that stuff to mislead us from the rightus path Jesus!  Just like the Dinos. they did not die out 1. what ever billion years ago, they were hunted to extection by humans.




Now thats kinda silly.  There is no difference between a "black" or a "white" person except the pigments in the skin.  I think a more reasonable hypothosis would be that the Annunaki altered creatures like _homohabolis_ or _homoerectous_ to create the homosapiens were are today.  That would explain why we have yet to find the so called "missing link" between us and them.


----------



## piratebob64 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Really!!!*

Have you ever heard of any other race that gets sickle cell animina (SP) 

Dont get me wrong I am a racist, the best kind I HATE EVERYONE FULLY AND EQUALLY! 


swampstalker24 said:


> Now thats kinda silly.  There is no difference between a "black" or a "white" person except the pigments in the skin.  I think a more reasonable hypothosis would be that the Annunaki altered creatures like _homohabolis_ or _homoerectous_ to create the homosapiens were are today.  That would explain why we have yet to find the so called "missing link" between us and them.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Sep 5, 2013)

piratebob64 said:


> Have you ever heard of any other race that gets sickle cell animina (SP)
> 
> Dont get me wrong I am a racist, the best kind I HATE EVERYONE FULLY AND EQUALLY!



Sickle cell anaemia is a genetic mutation that is common in people whos ancestors came from tropical regions of sub saharan africa, india, and the middle east.  It is thought to be an adaptation to help the body fight off malaria.  Are you trying to say that only black people can have this disorder?  If so, what does that have to do with their intellect as you infered in your previous post?


----------



## piratebob64 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you for enlightening me on this subject, but malaria is present in most tropical and sub-tropical areas, I saw no coloration of SE Asia on the map, central America  both of these areas are notorious for malaria. As a matter of fact while digging the Panama canal malaria was one of the top killers if my memory is working.  In Vietnam during the war malaria was a major issue!  We have an area of the world known as the birth place of mankind that is the hot bed of malaria and the people have a genetic mutation thought to have adapted for it?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 6, 2013)

piratebob64 said:


> I have heard it said that the Black man was the original inhabitants and when the ananki landed they chose to "engineer" a more managble species with intelligence close to theirs,  in the lab area know as eden.  Eden was destroyed  when their children/ engineer products revolted against them! I am enthralled and love this  and this what drives  me away from religion and its zelots.  There is way to much PROFF to back up every claim unless your a christian thenits the devil ne dun all that stuff to mislead us from the rightus path Jesus!  Just like the Dinos. they did not die out 1. what ever billion years ago, they were hunted to extection by humans.



I don't see anything racist in this story if you are just pointing out the only people on earth were black. Unless the engineering made them smarter and thus somehow they turned white. If that is the case it's even more ignorant than racist.


----------



## piratebob64 (Sep 6, 2013)

glad you see the way it was meant to be taken! Why teach when you can engineer a new species that has no ties to the area or planet!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey Art, I saw this on the History Channel this week. Interesting, and not far from what the bible states


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 21, 2013)

I am not sure what evidence anyone has that they breed us as slaves to mine gold. To far out there. I suspect they were angels, watchers as Enoch put it, who crossed the line by mating with women which produced a hybrid, half man, half devine. Which God  could not allow so he sent the flood to destroy this corrupted race and start over. It all sounds far out, but it is in our bibles


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 21, 2013)

I can't see where anything intelligent would need gold anyway. I would agree to the more Biblical story of the mating with human women.


----------

